# Lenovo SR250 7Y51 don`t starting NanoBSD 11.3



## Nikvosad (Jun 1, 2020)

Hello everyone!

I have a problem with server Lenovo SR250 7Y51. It does not want to see a NanoBSD 11.3 flash drive. Even in Legacy mode. In this mode, the server does not want to work at all. NanoBSD flash drives are visible on other computers, and the server SR250 7Y51 easily installs Windows or Linux.

What to do? Maybe there are some crutches to run NanoBSD on a Lenovo server, some other UEFI settings for NanoBSD?


----------



## jsm (Jun 4, 2020)

That could be many thungs. Secureboot? Can you escape to grub cmd line from a linux flash and list devices detected? I do not remember grubs cmd but set root (hd and tab completion. If you insert both a linux and the NanoBSD flashes before uefi boots (I assume usb sticks) then if grub can see both then you can chainloader (hdX,msdosX)/efi/boot/BOOTx64.efi (unless secure boot is enabled).


----------

